# questions about the double barrel smoker



## smokin eagle (Oct 17, 2006)

I got some questions about the double barrel smoker. The first is how dose it cook? Is it worth building? And last how tall are the side dampeners? Thank You .  Smokin Eagle.


----------



## veener88 (Oct 22, 2006)

I just gone mine done last week this is link about it.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/viewtopic.php?t=2016

My stacks I used 4" stove stacks and just drilled a hole and put in a 4" dampaner.  They are 24" tall incase you are wondering also.  

The pulled pork I just pulled off of it tonight I have to say it made it well worth it.  

It if a fun build mine took about a weekend of work.  I was able to buy my barrels from a local company in Chicago and I got them pulled off the line before they went to paint so I had 3 fresh new barrels in bear metal.  

If you have any questions please do ask I will be very willing to help.


----------



## ma?tley ca 1/4 e (Oct 25, 2006)

I was curious as to what you used to cut the lid out with. Those are some very smooth cuts for a drum. Usually the edges look really sharp and kinda jagged.


----------



## veener88 (Oct 25, 2006)

I used my dewalt 18v jigsaw with 24teeth per inch blade.  It just cut though the metal great and I never did realy use a file on anything.  I used a large washer to make the out lines for the corners.   I jig saw does not make sharp turns so I had to make some times 3 cuts into the metal to get the curve right and get enough room in the metal to turn the blade right.  

The biggest thing to do when making the cuts is to let the jigsaw do the work not you.  If you put to much preasure on the saw and the metal you will get a very jaged cut.  Most of all you will dull your blade very fast and break it.  

A large tip when you first to this the best thing to start off with cutting is the door on the bottom barrel.  The reason is that they are the most forgiving for mistakes.  There you have about a 1/2" margen of error at points.  There you will get learn how to cut and turn with the saw and if you mess up a little no big deal.

This is a big safty thing wear some kind a glasses when cutting.  I was shocked on how much shavinging got into my face.  With these blades you get a very fine metal shaving all most like sand blasting sand.  

If you have any other questions ask away.  I would say use a jigsaw over a resipricating saw you have a lot more control and you will have a nicer cut.


----------



## smokin eagle (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info , I just got find some new barrles and I'll get started. Thanks again. Smokin Eagle.


----------



## veener88 (Oct 25, 2006)

If you get to Chicago ever let me know I have a contact were I got my barrels at.  I paid $20 each for new barrels not painted right off the line.  I wish you the best of luck with the prodject.  The cheapest place I could get door and kits was ACE.  Most of them have to order them in for you.


----------

